# Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers ***Smackdown Discussion Thread***



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

_Source for NXT, Superstars, and dark match - PWInsider.com 
Source for SmackDown - Pro-Wrestling.net_



*WWE NXT - 01/25/2012*


*The Usos d. Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks

Heath Slater d. Trent Baretta

Titus O'Neil comes out to cut a heel promo. He is confronted by Percy Watson. A match between the two is announced.

Titus O'Neil d. Percy Watson

Alex Riley came out to save Watson from a post-match beatdown*


*WWE Superstars - 01/26/2012*


*Beth Phoenix d. Nikki Bella (with Brie Bella) (Raw)

Kofi Kingston d. Michael McGillicutty (Raw)

Jinder Mahal d. Tyson Kidd (SD)*


*WWE SmackDown - 01/25/2012*


*Ryback d. 3 local competitors - handicap dark match

Lilian Garcia introduced Michael Cole and Booker T. Cole got major heat. 

Big show she came to cheers to start. He cut a promo apologizing to A.J. People started chanting "it's ok." His promo was about how as a kid, he hurt others because he was so big, and how he thought that was all behind him. He said that after what happened with A.J., he doesn't feel like he has the heart to go on with his career. 

Daniel Bryan came out to disrupt him. The crowd chanted "it's your fault." Bryan got on Big Show for putting A.J. in the hospital. Bryan slapped Show and told him to leave. Show raged. He pushed Bryan in the corner and got in his face. 

Mark Henry came out to remind Show and Bryan that they have a Triple Threat cage match. He said he doesn't care about their problems. Teddy Long came out said that there is already a main event for the night, and it's Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett.The other match he made for the night was Big Show vs. Mark Henry. 

They cut to a video that showed how Orton was injured and hyped his return. 

Cody Rhodes d. Justin Gabriel (non-title match)

Teddy Long and Santino talked backstage. Santino wanted to team with Yoshi Tatsu to form Santoshi. Drew McIntyre entered and Teddy told him he's on his last straw. Long told McIntyre he has to face Sheamus.

During break Lillian gets a lot of hoots and hollers. 

Sheamus d. Drew McIntyre (via brouge kick)

Epico and Primo (with Rosa Mendes) d. Santino Marella and Yoshi Tatsu.

Backstage, Daniel Bryan told Mark Henry that he respects him. He said everyone knows Henry can pin Big Show, and said he needs to go out there, hurt him, and teach him a lesson. 

Wade Barrett came out cut promo. He spoke of Orton being back but said he is returning as a broken man. Orton came out to a huge pop! Orton got on Barrett quickly and beat him down. Referees came out to break up the fight, but they couldn't break it up. Trent Barreta, Curt Hawkins, Tyler Reks, and Jimmy Uso came out to help break them up. Barrett ran off. Orton RKO'd all the wrestlers in the ring. 

Hunico (with Camacho) d. Ted DiBiase. 

Brodus Clay (with Naomi and Cameron) d. Alex Riley after A-Ry tried for a dance-off. 

Aksana d. Natalya. *

*Big Show d. Mark Henry via countout. Daniel Bryan was at ringside. Show and Henry clashed. Henry couldn't take it and got himself intentionally counted out. Bryan grabbed a chair, entered the ring, and started hitting Big Show with it. Show raged and knocked Bryan down. They went at it for a bit. Bryan got Show in the LeBell Lock. Show escaped and chokeslammed Bryan, who got up and took the WMD.*


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers*

Heath Slater wins?!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Titus O Neil and Percy bout to put on a 5 star clinic


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Heath Slater's streak ends!!!


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers*



CM12Punk said:


> Heath Slater wins?!


Aw HELL yeah. Take _that_ Trent Baretta, ya chump! I must say, being a Heath Slater fan is a good ol' time. When there's nowhere to go but up even the smallest victories are a cause for celebration. 

*pops the champagne*


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

The only way you can be worse than Heath Slater is if you are Trent Baretta.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Who do you think you are? You are not Rachel.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Heath Slater finally ended, his what 25 match losing streak? I know it was something like 19 a few weeks ago, and people were humorously comparing Heath Slater's losing streak to The Undertaker's winning streak (which is also 19-0) at WrestleMania

Anyway good on him.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

TRENT BARETTA ENDS THE STREAK


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Sorry for the bare bones spoilers, guys. It's a repeat of last week apparently.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Wow. You know you're a jobber when you lose to Heath Slater.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



> Lilian Garcia introduced Michael Cole and Booker T. Cole got major heat.
> 
> Big show she came to cheers to start. He cut a promo apologizing to A.J. People started chanting "it's ok." His promo was about how as a kid, he hurt others because he was so big, and how he thought that was all behind him. He said that after what happened with A.J., he doesn't feel like he has the heart to go on with his career.
> 
> ...


updated


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



starship.paint said:


> TRENT BARETTA ENDS THE STREAK


Highlight of his career by far.

Barrett better not job to Orton.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> Sorry for the bare bones spoilers, guys. It's a repeat of last week apparently.


Amateur

Anyways here are the spoilers



> Lilian Garcia introduced Michael Cole and Booker T. Cole got major heat.
> 
> Big show she came to cheers to start. He cut a promo apologizing to A.J. People started chanting "it's ok." His promo was about how as a kid, he hurt others because he was so big, and how he thought that was all behind him. He said that after what happened with A.J., he doesn't feel like he has the heart to go on with his career.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

*Titus O'Neil cuts a heel promo. He is confronted by Percy Watson. It ends up with a match between them announced.

*O'Neil pinned Watson. Alex Riley saved Watson from a post match beating.

------------

Check your sources notRachel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



mr cricket said:


> Highlight of his career by far.
> 
> Barrett better not job to Orton.


He will. Orton isn't losing his return. However, this does mean Barrett is eliminating Orton in the Rumble, which will get him a lot of heat for the night since the Rumble is in Orton's hometown. I'm not sure if that's supposed to mean anything, but, uhh.....yeah. That's happening now.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Where you getting sources from?

The opening segment looks great.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Amateur
> 
> Anyways here are the spoilers


Alright Warrior, I took the time to find spoilers for everyone, unlike the other 99% of the lazy smart-ass sons-of-bitches in this forum wanting to see results. Since I posted NXT and Superstars as best as I could in Rachel's absence. YOU can post SmackDown's results.



> Where you getting sources from?
> 
> The opening segment looks great.


PWInsider


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Lol don't get mad, I was just joking. The spoilers are in pro wrestling.net


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> *WWE NXT - 01/25/2012*
> 
> *WWE Superstars - 01/26/2012*
> 
> ...


If I was a Kofi Kingston fan, I probably would have given up on him right about now. It’s almost sad for me to see the same man that has defeated CM Punk and Randy Orton within seconds a year or so ago reduce to this.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

NM


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He will. Orton isn't losing his return. However, this does mean Barrett is eliminating Orton in the Rumble, which will get him a lot of heat for the night since the Rumble is in Orton's hometown. I'm not sure if that's supposed to mean anything, but, uhh.....yeah. That's happening now.


Nobody is eliminating Orton from the Rumble.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Nobody is eliminating Orton from the Rumble.


Well, Chris Jericho is winning, so clearly someone is.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Kidd turning face?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> Titus O'Neil comes out to cut a heel promo.


Ugh.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Now what for McIntyre?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He will. Orton isn't losing his return. However, this does mean Barrett is eliminating Orton in the Rumble, which will get him a lot of heat for the night since the Rumble is in Orton's hometown. I'm not sure if that's supposed to mean anything, but, uhh.....yeah. That's happening now.


A week ago you were telling us how painfully obvious it is that Randy Orton was winning The Royal Rumble.



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> If I was a Kofi Kingston fan, I probably would have given up on him right about now. It’s almost sad for me to see the same man that has defeated CM Punk and Randy Orton within seconds a year or so ago reduce to this.


That what you get when your partner gets suspended for wellness policy violations twice, you share the the burial. I actually feel sorry for Kofi even though I've never liked him.

I also noticed on that SuperStars card that you quoted that Beth Phoenix beat Nikki Bella, what was the point of that match if they're both heel? Just the dominate heel squashing the cowardly heel I guess...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Sheamus?

Knowing WWE, THIS will be the week that he wins. Can't beat Santino but he'll find a way past Sheamus.

And yes, I know that Sheamus is gonna obliterate Mcintyre in under a minute, I'm just saying that knowing the goofy way the WWE thinks, they expect you to think he'll lose so he could sneak a win in. Nah, not on the go home to the Rumble, he's dead. Still a funny thought.



> A week ago you were telling us how painfully obvious it is that Randy Orton was winning The Royal Rumble.


When did I say painfully obvious? I said it was either Orton, Sheamus or Jericho, which it still is. However, Orton is not going to win since he's back right NOW. That completely removes all the drama from the win and the only reason it would've happened, much like Cena and Edge's returns.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Santoshi! 

Also not happy that when Teddy Long had the chance to make a match he didn't make it a tag team match.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



> Sheamus d. Drew McIntyre (via brouge kick)


Wow...Drew McIntyre lost again?XD.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Drew Mcintyre getting fired storyline line is pretty stupid now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, Chris Jericho is winning, so clearly someone is.


You must sleep well at night given all the flip flopping you manage to do


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> When did I say painfully obvious? I said it was either Orton, Sheamus or Jericho, which it still is. However, Orton is not going to win since he's back right NOW. That completely removes all the drama from the win and the only reason it would've happened, much like Cena and Edge's returns.


I recall you saying something to that effect, when you realized that not only is The Royal Rumble in Randy Orton's hometown (I realize WWE have a reputation for embarrassing wrestlers in their hometowns, but I remember you saying Vince wouldn't do that to his golden boy Randy Orton) and the fact that WrestleMania 28 is on Randy Orton's birthday, and Randy Orton has never won a World Title at WrestleMania, so a Royal Rumble win would set him up perfectly for that.

The shit writes itself, and that might be the sad reality of affairs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> You must sleep well at night given all the flip flopping you manage to do


Shut the fuck up, seriously. Changing your view based on new information isn't flip flopping, it's logic 101. The sole reason that Orton was in the running to be the Rumble winner is because he was expected to return AT the Rumble. He did not return AT the Rumble, thus all the drama from the win is now gone, thus making it clear that the WWE is not giving him the Rumble. He doesn't even need it since he can get into the WHC title match at WM fairly easily without it.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Orton could always win the SD EC, but lol @ Bryan schemin in the back.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Heath Slater won a match! Wow. The streak has ended.

Bryan trying to get Henry to do his dirty work is a great heel tactic. Good to see him growing in his heel role.

Wasn't McIntyre fired? Why did he job to Sheamus?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

You know, for a spoiler thread that's already covered all of NXT, all of Superstars, and half of SmackDown...you'd think there'd be more posting going on.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Shut the fuck up, seriously. Changing your view based on new information isn't flip flopping, it's logic 101. The sole reason that Orton was in the running to be the Rumble winner is because he was expected to return AT the Rumble. He did not return AT the Rumble, thus all the drama from the win is now gone, thus making it clear that the WWE is not giving him the Rumble. He doesn't even need it since he can get into the WHC title match at WM fairly easily without it.


:lmao priceless


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

The response of a man without a response. I expected no less.

Moving on.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> You know, for a spoiler thread that's already covered all of NXT, all of Superstars, and half of SmackDown...you'd think there'd be more posting going on.


Good point. The ratings of Smackdown are doing well, but Smackdown isn't doing a whole lot to provide buzz and posts.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Drew McIntyre just needs to go fuck off to whatever shanty European Indy promotion is out there for him.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Seriously, what the fuck are they doing with Drew McIntyre?

I still would've preferred Randy Orton return at the Rumble, whether he'd win the match or not.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers*



CM12Punk said:


> Heath Slater wins?!


FATALITY


And Beth won a match? Nice to know she can win.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The response of a man without a response. I expected no less.
> 
> Moving on.


M'kay



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Shut the fuck up, seriously. Changing your view based on new information isn't flip flopping, it's logic 101. The sole reason that Orton was in the running to be the Rumble winner is because he was expected to return AT the Rumble. He did not return AT the Rumble, thus all the drama from the win is now gone, thus making it clear that the WWE is not giving him the Rumble. He doesn't even need it since he can get into the WHC title match at WM fairly easily without it.


No it isn't logic, given it happens with you all the time (Drew McIntyre's MITB win, for example). It is flip flopping. Oh Sheamus is winning it, I can see it now. Oh Orton is winning it, this much is clear. Jericho is absolutely winning it now. You're a bitter individual who cannot accept that they *gasp* might be wrong on predictions from time to time.

Yes, Orton can get into a title match without a Rumble win, but to redeem the rumble winner winning at Mania, he's going to win the match and then conquer Bryan or Barrett, whomever emerges from the chamber with the title.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Bryan smacked Big Show? That's too hilarious! I'm gonna tune in for that alone.


----------



## Sni (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

*Cody Rhodes d. Justin Gabriel* (non-title match): Again

*Orton:* Why? why not save your appearance for Royal Rumble?:cuss::no::side:


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Brodus d. Riley

Who's the heel here?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



> Brodus Clay beat Alex Riley
> 
> Aksana beat Natalya in 5 seconds.


Update.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Aksana in five seconds, the fuckkkkkkkk?!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Orton turning into Triple H. RKOing everybody.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> > Brodus Clay beat Alex Riley
> >
> > Aksana beat Natalya in 5 seconds.
> 
> ...


Not even cute.


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

There has to be some kind of heat on Natalya, hahahaha.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Too bad for Riley, he is officially a jobber. Aksana in the ring? I think Amsterdam fainted.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> No it isn't logic, given it happens with you all the time (Drew McIntyre's MITB win, for example). It is flip flopping. Oh Sheamus is winning it, I can see it now. Oh Orton is winning it, this much is clear. Jericho is absolutely winning it now. You're a bitter individual who cannot accept that they *gasp* might be wrong on predictions from time to time.


I didn't flip on Mcintyre winning, I stuck with it, so I don't know what the fuck you're on about with that, and who said I have a problem admitting I'm wrong? I'm wrong a fair amount of the time, so what? 



> Yes, Orton can get into a title match without a Rumble win, but to redeem the rumble winner winning at Mania, he's going to win the match and then conquer Bryan or Barrett, whomever emerges from the chamber with the title.


Then why did they bring him back early? And DON'T say to advertise him to get people to buy the PPV. If they didn't do it for Cena, they damn sure wouldn't do it for Orton.

I doubt WWE really cares about what they do to the Rumble's prestige. Hell, the Rumble title match OPENED WrestleMania last year. It's just a title match now, like any other, except it happens at WrestleMania.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers*



Amsterdam said:


> You know, for a spoiler thread that's already covered all of NXT, all of Superstars, and half of SmackDown...you'd think there'd be more posting going on.


less and less people are caring about the downward spiral that is SmackDown these days.



RatedR10 said:


> Seriously, what the fuck are they doing with Drew McIntyre?


Clearly not pushing him, like some idiots thought on this forum that a losing-streak storyline would secretly turn into a push. Losing-streak storylines never work period, just look at Heath Slater or MVP.



virus21 said:


> FATALITY
> 
> 
> And Beth won a match? Nice to know she can win.


Yes, but It would been better if she crushed someone like Kelly Kelly. Instead, she beats Nikki Bella which made no sense whatsoever as they're both heels.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Nattie's worse then Kaitlyn now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Riley vs. Clay? Riley starting a heel turn?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> Not even cute.


PWInsider.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers*

Nattie is the Heath Slater of the kitchen division.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Update.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



CaptainObvious said:


> Riley vs. Clay? Riley starting a heel turn?


Perhaps, but to me it seems like they will just feed any jobber available to Brodus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



CaptainObvious said:


> Riley vs. Clay? Riley starting a heel turn?


Nah, they're just using every jobber they can find. 

I'd be worried if I hadn't given up on his career a long time ago. Oh well. I was wondering when they'd finally get around to him, but at least now it's over.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I guess Natalya is getting released soon, along with her boyfriend Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Natalya at this rate is worse than Jillian, 5 seconds WTF?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Who did Natalya anger backstage? She's losing to divas who are debuting. And isn't Aksana a heel?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



CaptainObvious said:


> Riley vs. Clay? Riley starting a heel turn?


Riley probably worked as a heel, the fans have probably forgotten who he is anyway.

I'm not at all a fan of his but it's never nice to see someones career fall as much as his has. He's gone from beating the man who won the main event of Wrestlemania to being used as a comedy jobber in about 6 months.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers*



rise said:


> Yes, but It would been better if she crushed someone like Kelly Kelly. Instead, she beats Nikki Bella which made no sense whatsoever as they're both heels.


Did you expect them to show any logic toward the Womans Division?



karl573 said:


> There has to be some kind of heat on Natalya, hahahaha.


Perhaps she is doing what Gail and Melina did and spoke out about how shitty the division is



mr cricket said:


> I guess Natalya is getting released soon, along with her boyfriend Tyson Kidd.


He's still employed?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



mr cricket said:


> I guess Natalya is getting released soon, along with her boyfriend Tyson Kidd.


The way both are constantly jobbing for absolutely no reason, it wouldn't surprise me. TNA will have two new roster members.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Beth and Natalya have to be in trouble. And they have to be getting ready to release Natalya. I could see if they jobbed Natalya to Alicia or even Tamina again at this point as they've been active wrestlers but jobbing her out in seconds to Aksana is not a good sign for her.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



> Aksana beat Natalya in 5 seconds.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



CaptainObvious said:


> Riley vs. Clay? Riley starting a heel turn?


You sure do love looking into things deeper than they actually are.

It's obvious that Riley is just being jobbed out. There are no plans for him.

I still think he would make a dynamite color commentator. What else is there to do with a guy who makes Mongo McMicahel look like Kurt Angle?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Aksana def. Natalya? WTF is this shit.

And LOL at Riley jobbing to Clay now.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Natalya bout to get let go, breh's.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Wow A-Ri on SD. Good that guy deserves another shot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Orton turning into Triple H. RKOing everybody.


Orton's earned that privilege years ago, nothing new there.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Once again the spoilers are looking shitty.

I expect Christian to return at the Rumble.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



el dandy said:


> You sure do love looking into things deeper than they actually are.


Perhaps but Smackdown is known for doing pointless flips just because they feel like it. Especially for their jobbers/lower card.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

From the looks of it, big show's promo is going to be horrible. 

Thanks to youtube, you can fast forward that shit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, they're just using every jobber they can find.
> 
> I'd be worried if I hadn't given up on his career a long time ago. Oh well. I was wondering when they'd finally get around to him, but at least now it's over.


It's funny how they use the guy who beat The Miz on two back-to-back PPV's to get squashed by Brodus Clay, instead of obvious jobbers like Trent Baretta and Yoshi Tatsu who haven't been fed to Clay yet.



mr cricket said:


> I guess Natalya is getting released soon, along with her boyfriend Tyson Kidd.


It wouldn't surprise me, considering they both been jobbing like crazy lately.



virus21 said:


> Did you expect them to show any logic toward the Womans Division?


To quote Brodus Clay, 'my bad'.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Verdict123 said:


> Wow A-Ri on SD. Good that guy deserves another shot.


he should be fired


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



> Brodus Clay (with Naomi and Cameron) d. Alex Riley after A-Ry tried for a dance-off


Wow, that makes Riley look even worse, don't just squash him, humiliate him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

No, he should not be.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



CaptainObvious said:


> Perhaps but Smackdown is known for doing pointless flips just because they feel like it. Especially for their jobbers/lower card.


Basically, most times jobbers or lower carders become heels and face automatically with no storyline. One week they are face then the next week heel.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

People thinking Kidd and Natalya are getting released really need to do a lot more thinking. They are two great workers who will be at least kept around to job.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Basically, most times jobbers or lower carders become heels and face automatically with no storyline. One week they are face then the next week heel.


Sounds like Rosa before she became a manager.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

*8. Big Show defeated Mark Henry via countout. Daniel Bryan was at ringside. Show and Henry clashed. Henry couldn't take it and got himself intentionally counted out. Bryan grabbed a chair, entered the ring, and started hitting Big Show with it. Show raged and knocked Bryan down. They went at it for a bit. Bryan got Show in the LeBell Lock. Show escaped and chokeslammed Bryan, who got up and took the WMD. *

Well Bryan being laid out like that would by wrestling logic suggest he retains at the Royal Rumble


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

So was that the official in-ring debut of Aksana then? I'm sure Amsterdam can help me out on this one?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

She won't be released, she is probably the only Diva that can carry any other Diva in matches.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Pro-wrestling.net said:


> Aksana defeated Natalya. Aksana won in like two seconds with a quick roll up. Nattie beat up Aksana and put her in a Sharpshooter. Tamina came out and performed a Samoan Drop and a Superfly splash on Natalya.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Basically, most times jobbers or lower carders become heels and face automatically with no storyline. One week they are face then the next week heel.


This. Exactly. They switch sides whenever a storyline is available. So if Riley flips, it would just follow the trend.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

drew lost again !! fuck you vince!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



JasonLives said:


> *8. Big Show defeated Mark Henry via countout. Daniel Bryan was at ringside. Show and Henry clashed. Henry couldn't take it and got himself intentionally counted out. Bryan grabbed a chair, entered the ring, and started hitting Big Show with it. Show raged and knocked Bryan down. They went at it for a bit. Bryan got Show in the LeBell Lock. Show escaped and chokeslammed Bryan, who got up and took the WMD. *
> 
> Well Bryan being laid out like that would by wrestling logic suggest he retains at the Royal Rumble


Not surprising in the slightest, most everyone has had Bryan pegged to retain the title. The title almost never changes at the Rumble, and it's a cage match.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Big Show defeated Mark Henry via countout. Daniel Bryan was at ringside. Show and Henry clashed. Henry couldn't take it and got himself intentionally counted out. Bryan grabbed a chair, entered the ring, and started hitting Big Show with it. Show raged and knocked Bryan down. They went at it for a bit. Bryan got Show in the LeBell Lock. Show escaped and chokeslammed Bryan, who got up and took the WMD.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Daniel Bryan gets knocked out.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

that cage match won't go over 10 minutes due to Henry's injury


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Daniel Bryan finally a full blown heel.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



rise said:


> So was that the official in-ring debut of Aksana then? I'm sure Amsterdam can help me out on this one?


Indeed it was.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



mr cricket said:


> Daniel Bryan finally a full blown heel.


And it will be great to watch.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



CaptainObvious said:


> And it will be great to watch.


Let's hope Big Show doesn't ruin his momentum, like he usually does with other wrestlers.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Do you think Bryan will get a new theme?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Do you think Bryan will get a new theme?


Yea, his current one is lame and doesn't sound very heelish.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Doesn't look that good for a show that's leading up to the RR. I'll probably check out DB's promo on youtube but other than that nothing seems worthwhile on the show.



Chicago Warrior said:


> Do you think Bryan will get a new theme?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I'm sure Bryan took the WMD like a boss. Good to know that he's retaining this Sunday. :vince3


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Orton vs. Barrett next?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



drew mcintyre said:


> drew lost again !! fuck you vince!!!!


I hate gimmick posters, who have their username as their favorite superstar. We already have a regular poster called Brodus Clay, and I saw Sheamus and Zack Ryder poster the other day. At least be original in your user-names guys. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not surprising in the slightest, most everyone has had Bryan pegged to retain the title. The title almost never changes at the Rumble, and it's a cage match.


The scenario at The Royal Rumble will be: Mark Henry and The Big Show fight each other until they both knock each other down. Daniel Bryan climbs out of the cage and retains like the cowardly heel WWE is booking him as.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Imagine: On Sunday, Show spears Henry through the cage and breaks it. Perplexed, the referee rules the match a no contest(which would mean Bryan retains), and Bryan once again celebrates as if he's just won gold at the Olympics. :lol


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I understand Riley is bad in the ring but Goddamn. Jobbing to guys like Mahal, McGillishitty, and Clay isn't something he should be doing.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Huganomics said:


> Imagine: On Sunday, Show spears Henry through the cage and breaks it. Perplexed, the referee rules the match a no contest(which would mean Bryan retains), and Bryan once again celebrates as if he's just won gold at the Olympics. :lol


It wouldn't be a no contest, if Show speared Henry through the cage then Henry would win.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



rise said:


> I hate gimmick posters, who have their username as their favorite superstar. We already have a regular poster called Brodus Clay, and I saw Sheamus and Zack Ryder poster the other day. At least be original in your user-names guys.
> 
> 
> 
> The scenario at The Royal Rumble will be: Mark Henry and The Big Show fight each other until they both knock each other down. Daniel Bryan climbs out of the cage and retains *like the cowardly heel WWE is booking him as.*


Or the smartest wrestler in the world


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

i dont understand this drew lost to sheamus !!! noooooooooooo !

now fuck you vince you are a bastard ! < thank you bryan :lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



rise said:


> I hate gimmick posters, who have their username as their favorite superstar. We already have a regular poster called Brodus Clay, and I saw Sheamus and Zack Ryder poster the other day. At least be original in your user-names guys.
> 
> 
> 
> The scenario at The Royal Rumble will be: Mark Henry and The Big Show fight each other until they both knock each other down. Daniel Bryan climbs out of the cage and retains like the cowardly heel WWE is booking him as.


you say cowardly, I say tactical


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

He is the smartest wrestler in the world, so perhaps he is a nerd afterall


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

They are actually avoiding Bryan being booked as a cowardly heel. They are finding a way to make him a heel but keep him credible and a threat.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Or the smartest wrestler in the world


No, It's textbook cowardly-heel booking, and it's funny because it's making Mark Henry and The Big Show look like jokes, and I'm all for that.



ecabney said:


> you say cowardly, I say tactical


Whatever makes you sleep better at night.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



rise said:


> No, It's textbook cowardly-heel booking, and it's funny because it's making Mark Henry and The Big Show look like jokes, and I'm all for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever makes you sleep better at night.


Tbh all heels are cowards in some way. Daniel is being used as a smart coward.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It wouldn't be a no contest, if Show speared Henry through the cage then Henry would win.


I'm not too sure, since he wouldn't be going over the top of the cage or out the door. :hmm:


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

So we learned that Bryan will retain, no surprise there.

Jericho will win the rumble. I am convinced after the return of orton tonight.

Sheamus still protected for something bigger.

Drew's failures are LOL


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Huganomics said:


> I'm not too sure, since he wouldn't be going over the top of the cage or out the door. :hmm:


Big Show threw Austin threw the cage in the AE and he got the win. It's whoever escapes the cage first, doesn't matter how you escape.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Big Show threw Austin threw the cage in the AE and he got the win. It's whoever escapes the cage first, doesn't matter how you escape.


Ah, indeed.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Huganomics said:


> I'm not too sure, since he wouldn't be going over the top of the cage or out the door. :hmm:


They're had wrestlers win without doing either of those.

Austin won a Cage match against Mcmahon when he was thrown into the Cage, it broke and he drop to the floor.

JBL won a cage match against Show in 2005 when he crawled under the ring after being Chokeslammed through the ring.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I would love something like the JBL/Big Show cage match finish, but having Show chokeslam Henry through the ring and then Bryan 
crawl through it unto the floor. Of course that isn't happening so have Henry or Show throw the other trhough the cage, but withot falling to the floor like when Henry attacked Big Show a few months ago, and then Bryan jumps from the ring to the outside and keeps the belt.

I think the actual finish will come with both Henry and Big Show trying to get out of the cage through the door only for Bryan to climb to the top and escape.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



CaptainObvious said:


> They are actually avoiding Bryan being booked as a cowardly heel. They are finding a way to make him a heel but keep him credible and a threat.


Credible? He hasn't had one successful title defense that didn't end in a DQ or a no-contest, besides Daniel Bryan has no credibility anyway given how he was booked before he won the World Title.

Threat? Daniel Bryan has never been a threat, mainly because of his look which obviously he can't help anyway. Besides, if WWE wanted to book him like a threat he would be getting legitimate wins over people, he would be making the likes of The Big show tap out, but that's never going to happen.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Just got back from smackdown, henry hurt in ME, ref gave X symbol, Henry limped off


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

What happened to Barret vs Orton?

Edit:Never mind


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Chicago Warrior said:


> What happened to Barret vs Orton?


Dark match main event


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



buffalochipster said:


> Just got back from smackdown, henry hurt in ME, ref gave X symbol, Henry limped off


To me it seems the match will end quickly at the Royal Rumble. Unless Bryan and Show do most of the work.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

It looks like the Jinder/Sheamus feud has ended since there was no continuity on it. That actually worries me because it means they'll probably have Christian continue his feud with Sheamus next week (if he returns at the Rumble). Not interested in seeing Sheamus destroy Christian repeatedly again.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

5 seconds, people...

Natalya went down...in *5 FUCKING SECONDS!* :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> 5 seconds, people...
> 
> Natalya went down...in *5 FUCKING SECONDS!* :mark:


All I can say is


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Natayla is vastly overrated on this forum anyway


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Worst Smackdown I've ever been to. None of the matches got good time and nothing memorable happened. FYI Barrett came out to his usual theme for Smackdown but came out to a different one for the dark match.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



bkfestivus said:


> Worst Smackdown I've ever been to. None of the matches got good time and nothing memorable happened. FYI Barrett came out to his usual theme for Smackdown but came out to a different one for the dark match.


Did you see the Henry thing as well? I left my seat, came back, and the guy next to me said he was legit hurt, ref gave the X.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Henry's done


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



bkfestivus said:


> Worst Smackdown I've ever been to. None of the matches got good time and nothing memorable happened. FYI Barrett came out to his usual theme for Smackdown but came out to a different one for the dark match.


How was the new theme? Was it rock? Rap? Classical?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



virus21 said:


> All I can say is


Courtesy of Aksana. :


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Chicago Warrior said:


> How was the new theme? Was it rock? Rap? Classical?


It was rock, softer than his current theme. I didnt like it as much.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



buffalochipster said:


> It was rock, softer than his current theme. I didnt like it as much.


Softer than his already soft-rock theme? Why don't they just give him a Coldplay song while they're at it? :lmao


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



buffalochipster said:


> It was rock, softer than his current theme. I didnt like it as much.


 Neither did I.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> Softer than his already soft-rock theme? Why don't they just give him a Coldplay song while they're at it? :lmao


lol, i know. I love his current theme, hope they dont go away with it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I liked his FCW theme, even if it was just beats


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> 5 seconds, people...
> 
> Natalya went down...in *5 FUCKING SECONDS!* :mark:


Imagine if WWE started to build-up Aksana as the biggest threat to the divas division since Kharma, and she would humiliate every diva by beating them in 5 seconds, it would be a great way to bury the already dead divas division and would destroy any bit of credibility it had left.

Of course, I'm only joking around and It would never happen, but it would be hilarious to witness. :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



rise said:


> Imagine if WWE started to build-up Aksana as the biggest threat to the divas division since Kharma, and she would humiliate every diva by beating them in 5 seconds, it would be a great way to bury the already dead divas division and would destroy any bit of credibility it had left.
> 
> Of course, I'm only joking around and It would never happen, but it would be hilarious to witness. :lmao


Don't underestimate WWE creative.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Why do mostly all Divas do roll-up finishers?


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Why do mostly all Divas do roll-up finishers?


Becuase they can't botch tho--- oh, one of the Bellas did, nevermind.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Why do mostly all Divas do roll-up finishers?


Because a lot of them aren't established enough to have 'real' finishers, and lot of them don't get enough TV time for even the casual viewers to know what there finisher is. Also, finally, the divas matches are so short that a roll-up finisher is easy to plan and execute, and no-one cares anyway as most people dont watch/dont care for the divas matches.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



rise said:


> Imagine if WWE started to build-up Aksana as the biggest threat to the divas division since Kharma, and she would humiliate every diva by beating them in 5 seconds, it would be a great way to bury the already dead divas division and would destroy any bit of credibility it had left.
> 
> Of course, I'm only joking around and It would never happen, but it would be hilarious to witness. :lmao


I can already see a potential gimmick in this. Aksana could be booked as what WOULD be the most powerful Diva in the WWE, capable of easily beating thicker Divas like Natalya and Kaitlyn, and going toe to toe with Beth Phoenix...if she wanted to. 

Instead of doing that though, she prefers to hang around backstage with Teddy Long and only wrestle on occasion. She'd be the strongest Diva, but the laziest Diva at the same time.



Chicago Warrior said:


> Why do mostly all Divas do roll-up finishers?


Kelly Kelly, the most popular Diva in the company, started doing it, so all the Divas, who apparently have no originality, do it now too. It's K2's lasting impression on what's left of the division.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

They should just turn the Divas into Nitro girls, I think the fans would appreciate that more TBH.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Chicago Warrior said:


> They should just turn the Divas into Nitro girls, I think the fans would appreciate that more TBH.


Not all of them can dance.

I'm more for the option of just turning most of them back into valets, arm candy, and managers...which seems to be where WWE is headed with the Divas lately. Eve / Ryder, Rosa / Colons, Aksana / Long, AJ / Bryan, Kaitlyn / Curtis, Maxine / Bateman, Naomi / Brodus, Cameron / Brodus. Nikki / Del Rio, Brie / Del Rio....Kharma / Henry, perhaps? Hell, over 2/3 the women are already doing it.

New Generation type-shit right there. Vintage mid-1990s.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

5 seconds? Hope it was a spine buster instead of a bloody roll-up.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> I can already see a potential gimmick in this. Aksana could be booked as what WOULD be the most powerful Diva in the WWE, capable of beating Divas like Natalya and Beth Phoenix in a matter of seconds...if she wanted to.
> 
> Instead of doing that though, she prefers to hang around backstage with Teddy Long and only wrestle on occasion.


I thought of a potential idea that, given how Aksana has done nothing for months (apart from pointless segments with Teddy Long) she would be booked as a semi-strong diva who was making up for all of that wasted time, she could surprise everyone by her in-ring skills (I don't know if she's even good in the ring) and showcase to people that she's not just a comedy act. Aksana being booked semi-strong as I said, would be interesting as her character is mystery and the commentators don't know much about her so they wouldn't know how to put her over on commentary. The whole thing would be an intriguing angle, if WWE were ever to consider it.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



rise said:


> I thought of a potential idea that, given how Aksana has done nothing for months (apart from pointless segments with Teddy Long) she would be booked as a semi-strong diva who was making up for all of that wasted time, she could surprise everyone by her in-ring skills (I don't know if she's even good in the ring) and showcase to people that she's not just a comedy act. Aksana being booked semi-strong as I said, would be interesting as her character is mystery and the commentators don't know much about her so they wouldn't know how to put her over on commentary. The whole thing would be an intriguing angle, if WWE were ever to consider it.


I don't know if you've ever seen her recent work in FCW, but she's pretty good by "model Diva" standards. She's obviously nowhere near being in the same leauge as Beth, Natalya, Naomi, and AJ in terms of skill, but she runs circles around Kelly, Rosa, Kaitlyn, Alicia, and Cameron, and is on the same level as Nikki, Brie, Maxine, and Layla. I'd put her right smack dab in the middle of the Divas ability chart...which is probably exactly where management wants her to be. Not too green. Not to veteran / indy. Just home grown.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> I don't know if you've ever seen her recent work in FCW, but she's pretty damn good by "model Diva" standards. She's obviously nowhere near being in the same leauge as Beth, Natalya, Naomi, and AJ in terms of skill, but she runs circles around Kelly, Rosa, Kaitlyn, and Cameron, and can stand toe to toe with Eve, The Bellas, Maxine, and Layla with ease. I'd put her right smack dab in the middle of the Divas ability chart.


No, I don't follow FCW, when I probably should, I heard they have got some great potential talent down there. 

If she's pretty good (not sure if that's an over-exaggeration as you're a fan of her) then there is no excuse for WWE not debuting her as in-ring talent months ago, unless WWE were planning something long-term with her that will result in her getting a decent initial push, just as I suggested, who knows with WWE these days. :no:


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

what a fuking kick to the nuts to orton. why wwe couldn't of waited until the rumble for his return is beyond me. what did this accomplish, nothing at all. His tv return was a taped show. Plus the rumble being in his hometown. Its disrespectul to the guy considering what postion he is in


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> I don't know if you've ever seen her recent work in FCW, but she's pretty good by "model Diva" standards. She's obviously nowhere near being in the same leauge as Beth, Natalya, Naomi, and AJ in terms of skill, but she runs circles around Kelly, Rosa, Kaitlyn, Alicia, and Cameron, and is on the same level as Nikki, Brie, Maxine, and Layla. I'd put her right smack dab in the middle of the Divas ability chart...which is probably exactly where management wants her to be. Not too green. Not to veteran / indy. Just home grown.


Who in the blazes is Cameron? and surely Layla is back soon, she's been out nearly a year.

It's kinda sad how bad Alicia and Kelly are in the ring considering they have been training since 2006.



> Santino wanted to team with Yoshi Tatsu to form Santoshi.


:lmao Book that shit now.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Santino and Yoshi Tatsu?

YES! Anything to get Yoshi Tatsu on screen more!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Who in the blazes is Cameron?* and surely Layla is back soon, she's been out nearly a year.
> 
> It's kinda sad how bad Alicia and Kelly are in the ring considering they have been training since 2006.
> 
> ...


Brodus' side chick


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Not saving Randy return for sunday = Jericho is you 2012 Royal Rumble winner


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

This show looks skippable.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Very happy that they didn't make Barrett job to Orton. Unfortunately I can see Orton eliminating Barrett at the Rumble because of Barrett running off.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Very happy that they didn't make Barrett job to Orton. Unfortunately I can see Orton eliminating Barrett at the Rumble because of Barrett running off.


Rule one of WWE go home shows: He who looks stronger on TV loses at the PPV.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Kotre said:


> Rule one of WWE go home shows: He who looks stronger on TV loses at the PPV.


Remember the 2007 Royal Rumble when Undertaker won? The Smackdown before that he cleaned house on Smackdown giving him all the momentum.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Kotre said:


> Rule one of WWE go home shows: He who looks stronger on TV loses at the PPV.


Not always the case, but the vast majority of the time yeah. I get the feeling Orton will eliminate Barrett but Barrett will come back in and eliminate Orton and they go off into the back brawling.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> *Cody Rhodes d. Justin Gabriel (non-title match)*


I sense a feud here... and I approve.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Natalya looses again, hahahha nice!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I sense a feud here... and I approve.


Having the Champion go over the challenger clean twice in non title matches isn't really a great way of starting a feud, the audience doesn't have any reason to believe Gabriel has a chance in hell of taking the title. It's probably just filler until Goldust comes back which will probably be at the Rumble.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Having the Champion go over the challenger clean twice in non title matches isn't really a great way of starting a feud, the audience doesn't have any reason to believe Gabriel has a chance in hell of taking the title. It's probably just filler until Goldust comes back which will probably be at the Rumble.


On the other hand, having the challenger beat the champion in a non-title match makes the champion look weak, something WWE is really very guilty at doing especially regarding the tag team division.

The best compromise is to simply have qualifying matches to have number 1 contenders... then well, let's have some mic work, some tag matches, and so on.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Having the Champion go over the challenger clean twice in non title matches isn't really a great way of starting a feud, the audience doesn't have any reason to believe Gabriel has a chance in hell of taking the title. It's probably just filler until Goldust comes back which will probably be at the Rumble.


Don't crush my dream damn it!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



djmaza said:


> Becuase they can't botch tho--- oh, one of the Bellas did, nevermind.


:no:

Botching a rollup is just pathetic its like botching a slap to the face and shows these girls need way more training. Hell i could probably do a better rollup and i got ZERO training


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Having the Champion go over the challenger clean twice in non title matches isn't really a great way of starting a feud, the audience doesn't have any reason to believe Gabriel has a chance in hell of taking the title. It's probably just filler until Goldust comes back which will probably be at the Rumble.


It's both. Gabriel's being used in such a way that Cody gets something to do until Dustin comes out for endgame at 'Mania. It is a feud, but it's also filler. Gabriel and Cody will probably face eachother a few more times until it's deemed time for both to move on with their lives.



starship.paint said:


> On the other hand, having the challenger beat the champion in a non-title match makes the champion look weak, something WWE is really very guilty at doing especially regarding the tag team division.
> 
> The best compromise is to simply have qualifying matches to have number 1 contenders... then well, let's have some mic work, some tag matches, and so on.


Honestly if I was booking, I'd have set the match up as being for a IC title match at the Rumble which Gabriel would win because Cody made a tactical error. (i.e. Gabriel does flashy stuff, Cody stops him with basic stuff, Cody goes for Beautiful Disaster kick, Gabriel ducks and rolls him up. Simple, effective storytelling) This would set up Gabriel as a credible challenger (cause he beat the guy) but not take too much from Cody (because he only lost because he made a mistake. Wouldn't take much for him to say he won't fuck up like that again). Either way, should be a fun match to watch.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

In the future please just post the smackdown spoilers, I don't want to see any NXT or Superstars garbage so please post that in the other thread. 

thank you


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I can't beleive NAttie is jobbing to Aksana now.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



A-C-P said:


> I can't beleive NAttie is jobbing to Aksana now.


She's obviously stopped sucking off Michael Hayes.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> Orton RKO'd all the wrestlers in the ring.


This is why I hate Orton. He's back one day and just making everyone look bad.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Borias said:


> This is why I hate Orton. He's back one day and just making everyone look bad.


So if Punk was away injured for a few weeeks, came back and was doing the same you'd still complain?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Simply Flawless said:


> So if Punk was away injured for a few weeeks, came back and was doing the same you'd still complain?


Yep. Sure would. But then I just can't see Punk doing that and still try to pretend to be a face.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Simply Flawless said:


> So if Punk was away injured for a few weeeks, came back and was doing the same you'd still complain?


sure i would


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I went to Raw on Monday but glad I passed on SD. I will watch anyway but this sounds like a very meh show.

So Nattie is just talent enchancement now huh?


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Natalya, the next TNA knockout.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



WadeBarrettMark said:


> Natalya, the next TNA knockout.


Wouldn't surprise me. Shame too as she is one of their more talented divas currently.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Stormie said:


> I went to Raw on Monday but glad I passed on SD. I will watch anyway but this sounds like a very meh show.


 It was. I regret going to Smackdown instead of RAW. I've been to about a dozen TV events and this was the easily the worst.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Borias said:


> This is why I hate Orton. He's back one day and just making everyone look bad.


Yeah, instead on his return, he should be put through a table by Barrett, beat down for 10 minutes with chairs and even get busted open followed by a submission hold where he taps out numerous times, right? 

If you are worried about a few jobbers who should be happy that they are even in the same ring as Randy Orton, then you should think about a change where you can actually enjoy the show instead of crying about who looks bad and who is overpushed.


Anyways, fuck the WWE for jobbing Natalya. I hope the divas division is just scrapped cause this is beyond unbearable. The last hope is Kharma returning and giving it a refreshing change. And I'm glad that Orton took only a month off instead of 6 as they first reported.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



rise said:


> No, I don't follow FCW, when I probably should, I heard they have got some great potential talent down there.
> 
> If she's pretty good (not sure if that's an over-exaggeration as you're a fan of her) then there is no excuse for WWE not debuting her as in-ring talent months ago, unless WWE were planning something long-term with her that will result in her getting a decent initial push, just as I suggested, who knows with WWE these days. :no:


Not overexaggerating, because I was a fan of her on NXT, And she sucked back then. Aksana is basically like the Bellas, Eve, And Layla. Nothing special, but gets the job done.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Aksana isn't the best wrestler, but her work in FCW proves that she can play a heel character very well. In fact, she's a natural at it. So what does WWE do, they debut her as a face and have her win against Natalya in less than a half a minute. Terrible booking by WWE. They lose out on a major heel character that the divas division is lacking right now and they make Natalya look even worse.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

WTF are they doing with Natalya? She's becoming the new Victoria and it's a damn shame. They're just exposing the business by having somebody of her talent lose to somebody like Aksana and Kelly Kelly every week. Even a child can see she's more techncially sound and stronger than they are. And I just LOVE how they think roll-ups aren't burials. A loss is a loss, making it a roll-up doesn't make it suck any less. WWE are fucking stupid.

And then I saw ALEX RILEY was squashed by Brodus Clay. What the hell WWE? Is A-Ry a heel again? He was getting some pretty consistant pops lately and he hasn't been seen on Raw in months. WWE need to cop themselves on, and that goes for this McIntyre storyline aswell. 

Natalya, McIntyre and Riley should not be jobbing so much. These are 3 of the best all round talents in the company.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, instead on his return, he should be put through a table by Barrett, beat down for 10 minutes with chairs and even get busted open followed by a submission hold where he taps out numerous times, right?
> 
> If you are worried about a few jobbers who should be happy that they are even in the same ring as Randy Orton, then you should think about a change where you can actually enjoy the show instead of crying about who looks bad and who is overpushed.
> 
> ...


Um, no. Take the entire thing with Wade and him, and just cut out Orton RKO'ing everyone else. That's fine. Orton doing this sort of thing does actually take away from my enjoyment. Granted, silly Orton marks can't understand this type of thinking. 

Does Orton *need* to drop everyone in the arena to prove he's a badass? Does he *need* to stomp on guys that are way way way beneath him in terms of star power or drawing ability? Should one of the top few faces in the company *need* to go around beating up jobbers? Would any other face do the same thing? Take away all the random RKO's. Does it look worse as a program, at all?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Borias said:


> Um, no. Take the entire thing with Wade and him, and just cut out Orton RKO'ing everyone else. That's fine. Orton doing this sort of thing does actually take away from my enjoyment. Granted, silly Orton marks can't understand this type of thinking.
> 
> Does Orton *need* to drop everyone in the arena to prove he's a badass? Does he *need* to stomp on guys that are way way way beneath him in terms of star power or drawing ability? Should one of the top few faces in the company *need* to go around beating up jobbers? Would any other face do the same thing? Take away all the random RKO's. Does it look worse as a program, at all?


*I don't have a problem with it at all. It worked with Stone Cold, it'll work with Orton. *


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Borias said:


> Um, no. Take the entire thing with Wade and him, and just cut out Orton RKO'ing everyone else. That's fine. Orton doing this sort of thing does actually take away from my enjoyment. Granted, silly Orton marks can't understand this type of thinking.
> 
> Does Orton *need* to drop everyone in the arena to prove he's a badass? Does he *need* to stomp on guys that are way way way beneath him in terms of star power or drawing ability? Should one of the top few faces in the company *need* to go around beating up jobbers? * Would any other face do the same thing?* Take away all the random RKO's. Does it look worse as a program, at all?


Maybe not, but I can't recall any other recent top face jobbing as frequently as Orton did from around September to December. Also, taking a finisher isn't exactly a credibility-killer.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



corfend said:


> Maybe not, but I can't recall any other recent top face jobbing as frequently as Orton did from around September to December. Also, taking a finisher isn't exactly a credibility-killer.


He lost several matches. He wasn't jobbing. There is a big difference. Too many people think these days that a loss = jobbing. How many times did he lose clean anyways? 3? 4?


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Borias said:


> He lost several matches. He wasn't jobbing. There is a big difference. Too many people think these days that a loss = jobbing. How many times did he lose clean anyways? 3? 4?


Actually, from a literal standpoint, losing a match does = jobbing. I didn't say any of the guys he lost to annihilated him, but their victories stand in the record-books of wrestling.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

The only good thing to come out of these tapings is that Heath Slater OMRB ended his own streak.....LONG LIVE SLAATER 8*D


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Borias said:


> He lost several matches. He wasn't jobbing. There is a big difference. Too many people think these days that a loss = jobbing. How many times did he lose clean anyways? 3? 4?


And you're trying to tell me that 3 or 4 clean losses for someone of Orton's status is nothing at all? Cena hasn't had a clean loss by pinfall since time immemorial and you're trying to discredit Orton for losing numerous times in a couple of months completely clean? That's not even counting the tag team matches where he's been pinned completely clean.

Nothing sucks more than Orton haters.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Choke2Death said:


> And you're trying to tell me that 3 or 4 clean losses for someone of Orton's status is nothing at all? Cena hasn't had a clean loss by pinfall since time immemorial and you're trying to discredit Orton for losing numerous times in a couple of months completely clean? That's not even counting the tag team matches where he's been pinned completely clean.
> 
> Nothing sucks more than Orton haters.


So you're comparing Orton to the *1* person who has lost less than him? Is Orton losing too much if he ever loses? Christ. Does he look worse for losing a few matches? Do you feel he's lost a step? Dropped to the midcard because he hasn't held the title for a few months?

The thing worse than Orton haters is blind Orton marks.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I thought Mcguilicutty retired or something


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Borias said:


> So you're comparing Orton to the *1* person who has lost less than him? Is Orton losing too much if he ever loses? Christ. Does he look worse for losing a few matches? Do you feel he's lost a step? Dropped to the midcard because he hasn't held the title for a few months?
> 
> The thing worse than Orton haters is blind Orton marks.


No, but you can't expect him to lose every single one of his losses completely clean. That would just defeat the purpose of being a "main eventer".

And thankfully, I'm not a blind Orton mark, just like I'm not a blind mark or hater of anyone.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Borias said:


> Yep. Sure would. But then I just can't see Punk doing that and still try to pretend to be a face.


Im sorry but are you new to the whole pro wrestling scene? For years the face has attacked everyone in sight yet you are nitpicking Orton for doing this all because your personal dislike clouds your view. If guys like Punk and Sheamus did the EXACT same Orton did you'd be praising it


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



WadeBarrettMark said:


> Natalya, the next TNA knockout.


Why not. A good monster heel would be welcome


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Simply Flawless said:


> Im sorry but are you new to the whole pro wrestling scene? For years the face has attacked everyone in sight yet you are nitpicking Orton for doing this all because your personal dislike clouds your view. If guys like Punk and Sheamus did the EXACT same Orton did you'd be praising it


Then let's use one of your favorite sayings and "Prove it". Please prove to me that I would praise Punk or Sheamus for doing something like this.

Faces go crazy generally for storyline reasons. Cena went berserk on Swagger because he beat up his boyfriend. Austin's whole gimmick was beating everyone up for no reason other than, "just cause". When else in recent memory has a face beat up folks that just got in their way? Especially after the main target of the face ran away?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

People need to realise that Natalya attacked Aksana post-match, then got dismantled by Tamina again. It's a filler feud for her face turn and feud against Beth. Sometimes I wonder with these people. Losing a match does not equate to being buried.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> People need to realise that Natalya attacked Aksana post-match, then got dismantled by Tamina again. It's a filler feud for her face turn and feud against Beth. Sometimes I wonder with these people. Losing a match does not equate to being buried.


Losing every match you're in for months upon months, getting weaker and weaker with each showing, to the point that you get defeated in 5 seconds by the one Diva on the roster that, up until that point, didn't even wrestle?

Sorry, but that's not a losing streak or a part of some storyline. That's called a burial.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Borias said:


> Then let's use one of your favorite sayings and "Prove it". Please prove to me that I would praise Punk or Sheamus for doing something like this.
> 
> *Faces go crazy generally for storyline reasons.* Cena went berserk on Swagger because he beat up his boyfriend. Austin's whole gimmick was beating everyone up for no reason other than, "just cause". When else in recent memory has a face beat up folks that just got in their way? Especially after the main target of the face ran away?


You just shot down your entire argument, Orton beating up guys en masse RARELY happens and is done for....STORYLINE PURPOSE


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I dont get why people are getting so mad that Orton RKO'd a couple of jobbers. Its not like he took out a bunch of people that have a future. most of the guys he RKO'd will be gone in the next few months.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

haha can't wait to see the RKOfest.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Sparta101 said:


> I dot get why people are getting so mad that Orton RKO'd a couple of jobbers. Its not like he took out a bunch of people that have a future. most of the guys he RKO'd will be gone in the next few months.


Because a few like to bitch about Orton for no reason if it was someone else they wouldnt give a shit...but cuz its Orton the bitchfests start up


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Should be pretty awesome to see Orton RKO everybody. Reminds me of the time Austin basically stunned all of the Alliance wrestlers while the Alliance were beating up all the WWE wrestlers.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



optikk sucks said:


> Should be pretty awesome to see Orton RKO everybody. Reminds me of the time Austin basically stunned all of the Alliance wrestlers while the Alliance were beating up all the WWE wrestlers.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Austin did the same thing and nobody cared. Austin can do anything and will be loved by all you people (who bash Orton).


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Moonlight_drive said:


> Austin did the same thing and nobody cared. Austin can do anything and will be loved by all you people (who bash Orton).


True..

Austin and other faces do the same but nobody cares, Orton does it ONCE and suddenly they want to crucify him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Moonlight_drive said:


> Austin did the same thing and nobody cared. Austin can do anything and will be loved by all you people (who bash Orton).


Austin is far and away the greatest wrestler of all time. He's earned the right to just walk out anytime he wants during a match, take a dump in the ring and leave the building. He's an exception to every rule.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Simply Flawless said:


> You just shot down your entire argument, Orton beating up guys en masse RARELY happens and is done for....STORYLINE PURPOSE


Sure, he only beats up everyone in the ring when more than 1 person is in the ring with him. And why is beating up a bunch of nobodies considered storyline here? Why not just Barrett once they're out of the way? Unless they were lined up in a row for him to RKO or something retarded?

I'm still waiting for you to prove it. Stop dancing around the subject. Prove to me that I would love it if Sheamus or Punk came in and did this. You claimed it, back it up.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Choke2Death said:


> And you're trying to tell me that 3 or 4 clean losses for someone of Orton's status is nothing at all?


Orton before the few clean loses: top face of Smackdown. Orton after the few clean loses: top face of Smackdown. Orton losing did nothing to elevate or decrease his status. In fact, he should lose more to bring heels to his level. Sheamus can't right now and he's the only main event face that Smackdown really has. Christian isn't a face yet (although he should upon his return) and Big Show is a temporary main eventer since they don't want to job Sheamus to Bryan.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Borias said:


> Sure, he only beats up everyone in the ring when more than 1 person is in the ring with him. And why is beating up a bunch of nobodies considered storyline here? Why not just Barrett once they're out of the way? Unless they were lined up in a row for him to RKO or something retarded?
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to prove it. Stop dancing around the subject. Prove to me that I would love it if Sheamus or Punk came in and did this. You claimed it, back it up.


You already prove your biased against Orton no matter what he does he could cure cancer and you'd probably still find a way to bitch about it


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Amsterdam said:


> Losing every match you're in for months upon months, getting weaker and weaker with each showing, to the point that you get defeated in 5 seconds by the one Diva on the roster that, up until that point, didn't even wrestle?
> 
> Sorry, but that's not a losing streak or a part of some storyline. That's called a burial.


This. Exactly. While I'll hesitate to use the word burial, it isn't providing any credibility to Natalya at all. It's not setting her up for a face turn. She's not given enough camera time to do any sort of personality shift. Natalya is being disassociated with Beth Phoenix, so it's not setting up a feud with Beth. And Natalya couldn't even flip face because right now she's the only heel diva on Smackdown. Natalya's purpose is to be the one to highlight the faces and to take pins. There isn't any higher meaning here. It isn't a storyline transition. She's a jobber heel.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Simply Flawless said:


> You already prove your biased against Orton no matter what he does he could cure cancer and you'd probably still find a way to bitch about it


Sure I am, but I think if he cured cancer I'd cheer for him. And I'd prefer him to put some damn effort into his character, instead of doing the same thing over and over. 

And you STILL haven't even tried to prove that I would cheer for Sheamus or Punk doing this to a bunch of low carders, like Orton did. You claimed it, but you don't seem to want to back it up. Why? All you keep doing is pushing forward saying I'm a blind hater.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Just watched the opening segment of smackdown here in Australia. It was awesome. The Danielson/Show portion was must see awesome. Bryan's character ruling at the moment.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Danielson is owning backstage, pulling everyone's strings.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*










the wife on her kayfabe tip


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



R.Scorpio said:


> Just watched the opening segment of smackdown here in Australia. It was awesome. The Danielson/Show portion was must see awesome. Bryan's character ruling at the moment.


How awesome was it? Didn't Danielson turn out a good/great/amazing promo? Please explain lol.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



R.Scorpio said:


> Just watched the opening segment of smackdown here in Australia. It was awesome. The Danielson/Show portion was must see awesome. Bryan's character ruling at the moment.












WE EATING GOOD, BREH'S!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Here's Bryan's Promo! Once again awesome!

I love it when he says, "climb back up that beanstock you came from" and "you are not andre the giant"






But I am extremely tired of WWE continuing to book Bryan as a weak cowardly heel, it's pure bullshit. This is a guy who went toe to toe with takeshi morishima who's mark henry's size if not bigger and gave him a very "BELIEVABLE" beatdown.

They need to start booking Bryan differently, I mean it pisses me off that Big Show didn't even tap tonight even after he was decimated by chairs 

I can't wait til Bryan moves away from the giants.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Show was getting sonned before he started throwing his weight around. Bryan getting Show to catch feelings


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



ecabney said:


> Show was getting sonned before he started throwing his weight around. Bryan getting Show to catch feelings


Yeah he's tearing Show a new one and hasn't even broken kayfabe once. I can't wait til he gets his moment in a few years like Punk did and airs out the company for dumbing down his wrestling background and calling him a nerd when he could legit destroy most guys in the back! I long for that day.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

That was awesome.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Randall can just take a piss on you no-life haters....he's the man!


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



dabossb said:


> But I am extremely tired of WWE continuing to book Bryan as a weak cowardly heel, it's pure bullshit. This is a guy who went toe to toe with takeshi morishima who's mark henry's size if not bigger and gave him a very "BELIEVABLE" beatdown.


Nobody gives a fuck about who Bryan Danielson beatdown in Japan. Fact is, Daniel Bryan's more over as a weasel than he'd ever be in WWE as a face or anything else.



> They need to start booking Bryan differently, I mean it pisses me off that Big Show didn't even tap tonight even after he was decimated by chairs


No they don't.



> I can't wait til Bryan moves away from the giants.


He'll still act like a weasel. It gets him heat, after all.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Just watched SD!

Alex Riley didn't deserve to be squashed that way


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

link to full show


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Bryan was epic once again. Loving this character.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Riley got squashed in about 10 seconds.:lmao

And Bryan totally no sold that chokeslam, still love his heel turn though. He's born to be heel and should stay like this for a long time.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Sheamus and Drew in over two minutes shocker. Enjoyed it


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

ok finished watching it and gotta say bryan comes off as a legit asshole in that promo at the beginning 
all in all i liked the show


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I lol'd at D-Bryan getting up and being fine about 3 seconds after being Chokeslammed, I know the WMD is Show's finisher now but the Chokeslam should still look powerful imo, especially when being delivered by a guy as big as Big Show.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I lol'd at D-Bryan getting up and being fine about 3 seconds after being Chokeslammed, I know the WMD is Show's finisher now but the Chokeslam should still look powerful imo, especially when being delivered by a guy as big as Big Show.


Bryan is not human lol good smackdown great character development from Bryan and loved the parts where he slapped show in the face and threw the belt for show to catch and then drop kicked him


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



mr cricket said:


> Riley got squashed in about 10 seconds.:lmao
> 
> And Bryan totally no sold that chokeslam, still love his heel turn though. He's born to be heel and should stay like this for a long time.


It's time to wish Riley the best of luck in his future endeavors. There's no way his career can come back from that. 

Bryan is meant to be a heel. He's having an amazing heel turn and excelling at his heel character. I could easily see him as a top heel for the next few years, at least. That's better than he would have ever gotten as a face.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

What was that main event? Did mark henry get injured? There was an awkward moment just before commercial, and when they comeback the match was over. I hope he is alright and not injured again.

Bryan is a no good son of a bitch, he knows how to be a heel.

What was that segment with long aksana and natty. Weird and i don't get it.

Orton is back 2 days before a hometown return... okaaaay.

Weird smackdown, not as good as this week raw.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

"I definitely don't care about some 95 pound girl in a training bra."

All three guys were great in that opening segment. Daniel Bryan/Orton is the money and best technical match for Smackdown at Mania, this week utterly convinced that for me.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



the frenchise said:


> What was that main event? Did mark henry get injured? There was an awkward moment just before commercial, and when they comeback the match was over. I hope he is alright and not injured again.


Yeah sadly he did get injuried right there.

*Mark Henry suffered what is believed to have been a hyperextended knee at this past Tuesday's Smackdown taping in Tucson, Arizona. The injury, which will air on Smackdown tonight, occurred when Henry was throwing a punch and his knee moved forward before he had completely planted his foot during a move. Henry, who has been working through a groin issue, has had knee problems in the past. 
The finish of Smackdown had to be changed on the fly due to the injury. The original plan was for Daniel Bryan to attack Big Show with a chair after Show had Henry down. Sghow would make a comeback, chokeslam Bryan and leave him for dead. The show would then end with Henry splashing the World champion, leaving his ability to overcome both contenders at the Rumble in doubt. PWInsider*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I hope Mark can make it to the Rumble, this D-Bryan/Show feud desperately needs him.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



> Daniel Bryan/Orton is the money and best technical match for Smackdown at Mania, this week utterly convinced that for me.


Their brief fight in that match months ago was a good sign


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Damn, speaking of awkward. That Natalya/Aksana backstage segment was the definition of that.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Quit enjoyed Smackdown, was a good show.

Loved the opening segment. Very well done. Bryan pissed me off and I loved seeing Big Show snap, so yeah I guess Bryan is working as a heel.

Nice to see this Yoshi - Santino grouping. WWE know they have a weak tag team division and I can imagine these guys being a good comedy pair in the future. They need to add more tag teams and make the title seem prestigious again, will take a bit of time.

Drew - Sheamus. Low point of the show. Not the match, just I'm sick of this Drew MaCintyre shit. Just fire him or make him win. It's boring and insulting our intelligence.

Orton on Barrett was cool, can imagine a heated scene in the Rumble

Hunico was nice to see. Would have been nice to give him a bit of mic time but that's just me. I really like Hunico and hope he has a bright future. They need to get rid of this pointless Dibiase feud and make Hunico and Comacho part of the tag team division for now, help make it prestigious and then break Hunico away eventually as a solo wrestler when he gets more over.

Aksana is so hot with the black hair, that is all. I watched the divas match just for her. I find something about her so sexy lol.

Shame about Henry getting injured. Bryan up a second after a chokeslam? That segment was testimony why shots to the head need to come back. Make them a rarity, it isnt a big deal. Seemed so awkward when the natural thing is to aim to the head. Chairs just seem totally weak now. Hope Henry is ok though. Weird because at the beginning of the show I was thinking "I wonder if anyone has ever been injured a week before a world title match at a PPV" and this happens. Really strange. Decent segment overall.

Would have liked to have had more focus on the Rumble. Would have been required.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



CaptainObvious said:


> It's time to wish Riley the best of luck in his future endeavors. There's no way his career can come back from that.


Slater lost to Hornswaggle and bounced back...

Wasn't the best, don't know why Orton had to come back. Also Barrett and Orton were meant to have a fight, but they start early and then all the refs come in and try to seperate them? Which leads to Orton destroying the tag teams and no match...

The mess of Henry being injured storyline and finishing the match during a commercial?

Nothing to say about Rhodes/Drew/Hunico all just pointless


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

If Orton was destroying the low card guys every week then maybe i'd understand the amount of bitching, but for fuck sake the guy does it just ONCE to enhance his fight with Wade and suddenly you all get your pitchforks out ready to cruciy the poor man. Some people need to get a grip and just shut the fuck up and stop overanalying this crap, you stop being a fan when you have to sit there and overly critque every damn detail


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Simply Flawless said:


> If Orton was destroying the low card guys every week then maybe i'd understand the amount of bitching, but for fuck sake the guy does it just ONCE to enhance his fight with Wade and suddenly you all get your pitchforks out ready to cruciy the poor man. Some people need to get a grip and just shut the fuck up and stop overanalying this crap, you stop being a fan when you have to sit there and overly critque every damn detail


They just looking for something to bitch about. They would rather have WWE protect a bunch of jobbers who only get TV time to "stop fights" rather than Wade Barrett who continues to look strong against Orton without being laid out in any segment they have. (apart from that funny ass backstage fight with the RKO on the car)


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Choke2Death said:


> They just looking for something to bitch about. They would rather have WWE protect a bunch of jobbers who only get TV time to "stop fights" rather than Wade Barrett who continues to look strong against Orton without being laid out in any segment they have. (apart from that funny ass backstage fight with the RKO on the car)


The guys that got beat up probably feel very happy they were on tv and involved with a top star's angle so all this boo hooing for them is moot.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

WTF. Slater won? That's disappointing. 19 months, man. He was making it into an artform. Laughing the fuck out loud at Watson being saved by Riley. Who recalls the end of season 2?


Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> If I was a Kofi Kingston fan, I probably would have given up on him right about now.


Yup. It hurts to watch.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

In what universe can a ginge tosser like Slater WIN?

:cuss:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I enjoyed Orton RKOing all those geeks.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*



Simply Flawless said:


> In what universe can a ginge tosser like Slater WIN?
> 
> :cuss:


thats what i love about slater 
he can get so much legit hate that people want his opponent to completely crush him and tear him into shreds 

#midcardheel


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

:lmao

Why didnt Wade just hide by the entrance and batter Orton with a crowbar?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

So, the Vault match was pretty great. Made me miss the Hart Dynasty. And HBK.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Oh my god. "Whackjob". These Teddy Long/Aksana sexual innuendos are the best.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Watching SD, the opening segment was gold. All three men did an amazing job, and have me looking forward to their Rumble match.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

"AJ loves me, you heard her say it." :lmao Breh is just too much. And WTF is up with Kaitlyn's godawful hair color? She needs to do something with that, ASAP.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Just watched Brodus Clay/Alex Riley. 

This gimmick is fucking amazing.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Now hold on a minute playa... Wasn't Drew McIntyre fired? Are they really that stupid that they go "Hey, let's fire him and make a good story out of that!" and then just not come up with a good story and instead go "OK let's pretend we never fired him and do something else instead."?

BTW McIntyre has proven to be pretty good in the ring. I thought I was just not enough into wrestling when he was relevant, but he really is pretty good. Very aggressive.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Anyone else caught Sheamus using Finlay's rolling fireman's carry slam?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Alex Riley can't dance for shit either


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Ok I love Daniel Bryan but just imagine how much more awesome it would be if he could incorporate elements from his American Dragon gimmick into all of this. ROH Danielson would be amazing in WWE but I love him as it is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Mark Henry is a fucking genius. :lmao
95 pound girl in a training bra :lmao


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Cole said "wtf" in the brodus match


----------



## JNuts (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Cody's inset pre-match promo relating Justin Gabriel to Japanime was pretty damn funny too. That crazy hair.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Good TV match. I hope Cody breaks Honky Tonk Man's record. This man is only going up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Like the names you call some of your own fans for no reason, Punk? You hot hypocrite you.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

I doubt they gonna let Drew Mc beat Sheamus. I actually wish Drew would get a bump.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Sheamus wins again! 

However, Celtic Warrior > Great White.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

Okay, this shouldn't bother me, but .......

Babe Ruth had 8399 career at-bats, of which he hit 714 home runs (knocking it out of the park) and 1330 strikeouts.

That means he "knocked it out of the park" less than 10% of the time and struck out nearly twice as often as he "knocked it out of the park".

Therefore, no "more often than not", Babe Ruth did not "knock it out of the park".

I'm just sayin'.

wk


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

So how many times is Teddy going to kayfabe fire Drew?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

"Ima tear your skin off just by general principle.".... Henry is priceless on the stick


Edit:

Yeah I've never liked people saying things like that, it's so obvious that babe Ruth struck out far more than hit, a lot of great sports figures have similar stats


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

yoshi's new gear and entrance mask is sick!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

WWE really needs to work on their placement of things. A long ass RR promo, an entrance we've seen 250,000 times before, then a long commercial break. Then finally, we get the second entrance. On top of this, nobody gave a shit about the Drew match because Sheamus hasn't lost a match in what seems like 10 months. Pathetic.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing NXT/Superstars/SmackDown spoilers (IN PROGRESS)*

:lmao at Bryan patting Henry on the back and Henry's reaction.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

One thing I cant stand, why show a replay of the entire Kane Ryder "match" when a clip of the choke slam is all they need. Just to kill time it's shit could have givenore time to something else


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What the fuck? They're just showing a replay of the entire match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't believe they are replaying the entire fucking match. I much rather see Hornswoggle go over Cody Rhodes.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can't believe Rhodes/Gabriel only went two minutes yet they're showing the entire thing from Monday.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

divas match of the year?


Seriously... Out of the 120 minutes or so they get they waste so much of it on Raw replays, pointless segments, and ppv plugs. At least the last one serves a purpose all the first two do are take valuable time away from deserving guys


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, complete waste but I'm not surprised one bit, they do this all the time on SD!.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess they realized a broken back was stretching the Ryder injury a bit far. Now it's just a herniated disc. And has Natalya won a match since they split her and Beth Phoenix up?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Joseph29 said:


> I guess they realized a broken back was stretching the Ryder injury a bit far. Now it's just a herniated disc. And has Natalya won a match since they split her and Beth Phoenix up?


I don't think so. Hell Beth's win record is only slightly better


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

If I were in the ring with Orton and I just saw him RKO a couple guys...I won't go up to him...I'd get out of there as fast as possible...just sayin.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

That ending was poorly edited.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Why didn't they show the ending? this is a first.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Henry was injured, but I guess they did not want to show the full count-out.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, figured.

Sucks though cause Bryan was telling Henry to hurt Show and it turns out Henry himself gets legit hurt.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> Yeah, figured.
> 
> Sucks though cause Bryan was telling Henry to hurt Show and it turns out Henry himself gets legit hurt.


Bryans plan was to take out at least one of them lol. Mission successful


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

The reason they played the entire Kane/Ryder match was becuase the Main Event was supposed to go longer, but due to Henry's injury the match was cut shor and they had to fill the time.

The opening promo was great and Bryan's character keeps getting better and better each time.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

all three men did an awesome job in the opening segment. Bryan really taking the ball and running with it with his current weasel genius character. Throwing the belt to Show so he could dropkick Show's legs and steal the chair... markouttttttttt


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rated R™ said:


> Why didn't they show the ending? this is a first.


Whats ur sig from? I remember seeing that for some reason just can't for the life of me remember what from? lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan/Henry/Show feud has got me sold for their match this Sunday. The opening promo was well done and everyone played their role to perfection. I'm surprised creative is putting this much faith into Bryan and his reign. I can't wait till Sunday!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

dabossb said:


> Whats ur sig from? I remember seeing that for some reason just can't for the life of me remember what from? lol


It's a scene from the movie, Coming to America.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Smackdown was one raw replay away from becoming wwe.com on primetime.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Love Randy Orton brawl segments. Sucks that Henry is out because I was looking forward to their match on Sunday. The opening seg that they had was great. It was an alright show imo, but...

What the hell was up with the Nattie fart? Facepalm moment for me, especially with the match that followed.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Ima quote Booker T.
D Bryan is a sneaky son of a bitch!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

djmaza said:


> The reason they played the entire Kane/Ryder match was becuase the Main Event was supposed to go longer, but due to Henry's injury the match was cut shor and they had to fill the time.
> 
> The opening promo was great and Bryan's character keeps getting better and better each time.


Ah, makes sense now.



dabossb said:


> Whats ur sig from? I remember seeing that for some reason just can't for the life of me remember what from? lol


As mentioned, it's a scene from the movie Coming to America.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Baretta and the Usos looked like utter fools waiting and taking the RKOs. They should have had them running from the ring due to Reks/Hawkins being RKOed. Isn't that a cool visual as well?

Their stupidity is only rivalled by a fart.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Expect DB The villian to continue to shine and sneak his way out of RR World Heavyweight Champ

DB is the first MITB winner beside edge & rvd to actually look stronger since getting the belt. swagger & punk were job status


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Trent looked like the biggest idiot because if didn't know any better, he was just hitching up behind Orton and perfectly setting himself up. I have to add that, man, Riley has fallen far, the guy went from owning The Miz, to getting squashed by Brodus. Riley got no offense whatsoever, but he did show some character when he was doing the dance.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

People are still going on about the jobberKO? It was a ONE TIME THING TO ENHANCE AN ANGLE WITH WADE....god i swear people ignore this just to rip on Randy...if he was doing it every week yes but come on, once is hardly crime of the fucking century


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

virus21 said:


> I don't think so. Hell Beth's win record is only slightly better


Except for the fact she has only lost once in singles since she got the belt, whereas Natalya hasn't won since August 2nd.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Simply Flawless said:


> People are still going on about the jobberKO? It was a ONE TIME THING TO ENHANCE AN ANGLE WITH WADE....god i swear people ignore this just to rip on Randy...if he was doing it every week yes but come on, once is hardly crime of the fucking century


People are complaining about how it was set up. It would have been better if people were running into the ring to stop the carnage instead of waiting around to receive a RKO.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> People are complaining about how it was set up. It would have been better if people were running into the ring to stop the carnage instead of waiting around to receive a RKO.


And people never did the same for HBK and Austin so forth?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> And people never did the same for HBK and Austin so forth?


To be fair, I wasn't really complaining. I just thought that Trent looked funny with his oblivious blank stare, like "I certainly won't get an RKO, if I proceed to move closer to Orton". Orton is by far the best at brawl segments today. His brawl with Miz, New Nexus, and Cody, are perfect examples.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

santino was on fire in that match. i swear his take down move is a straight up shoot.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ecabney said:


> Expect DB The villian to continue to shine and sneak his way out of RR World Heavyweight Champ
> 
> DB is the first MITB winner beside edge & rvd to actually look stronger since getting the belt. swagger & punk were job status


Punk had two wins over Hardy, even before cashing in his MTIB he had two clean wins over Edge who was the World Champion at the time.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Just saw Smackdown, lets sum it up:

- Big Show showing some emotions, good acting there, they made Bryan go pretty far with the insults, with the genetic freak insult (just like Andre The Giant he has Acromegaly, but a operation to this pituitary gland stopped the progress.) 

- Cody Rhodes VS Justin Gabriel, match was alright, but far to short, would have been better if Gabriel won for once.

- Sheamus vs McIntyre, gjee, Sheamus won, who would have expected that. :vince2

- Santino, Tatsu teaming up? Nice to finally see Tatsu back in Smackdown again, but not the strongest tag team to create, but at least we got another tag team. And why are they making Rosa Mendez making her promo's in her own language? The last time i checked the WWE was from the USA where the main language is English. And she is actually from Canada. 
But the outcome, as expected. Team Spanglish won.

- Orton is back, injury is magically healed, beating the crap out of Barret, meh.

- Hunico vs Ted Dibiase, i know its all gangster like, but i can't stop laughing seeing these two come in on something that is basically a pimped kids racing bike. . ANOTHER worked injury, wtf are they smoking in the creative apartment of Smackdown?

- So Aksana vs Natalya, and did Natalya just fart?

- Funkosaurus vs Alex Riley - expected outcome as the last matches within his debut. I from now on i will call him Jobber Killer.

- Aksana vs Natalya, jesus christ, are you kidding me? Natalya has become a jobber for sure. 

- Big Show vs Mark Henry, that was just weird, Henry just collapsing like that and than after the commercials Big Show won, WTF WWE! Goddamn commercials. And chair shots are so boring these days without a good shot to the head. Bloody PG.

The audience was a good one, good pops for both heels and faces, Sheamus especially got a big pop during his entrance. But a generic boring Smackdown. And where the hell is Christian!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ultimatekrang said:


> santino was on fire in that match. i swear his take down move is a straight up shoot.


Was a very entertaining match, LOL. Can't lie, Santino can be a very entertaining dude to watch. If you see me hate on him, it's just stupid blind hate.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

FAINALLY I WAN A MACHH!! DA OAN MAN ROKBAND DOES IT!!!! YAAAHHH


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> - Orton is back, injury is magically healed, beating the crap out of Barret, meh.


I dont think his back is fully healed i read a report that said he's coming back sooner than he should, which means he aint gonna be 100% and we all know what happens when you come back when you arent ready:no:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Simply Flawless said:


> And people never did the same for HBK and Austin so forth?


I know that you're always looking for double standards to stick up for Orton but I've never seen people just wait around to get a Stunner or a SCM.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Stone Cold had to work for his stunners. The shit that went down this week was just plain silly.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> I know that you're always looking for double standards to stick up for Orton but I've never seen people just wait around to get a Stunner or a SCM.


Well maybe if people didnt attack Orton for things creative tell him to do maybe i wouldnt be irational would i? "Oh he beats up a bunch of people wah wah" some obviously are new to wrestling or else they'd get its called storytelling


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

They finally start to make Aksana useful but a fucking 5 second match?

...and what the fuck was Natalya doing? That was so stupid to have her randomly start paying attention to, well, nothing, really, just yelling towards backstage (assuming it was towards Tamina). 

Sadly, I think Aksana will go back to being a backstage Teddy slut instead of being used properly. Looks like it was just another set up for Natalya vs Tamina.

I think Aksana has potential but they never allow her to work on anything....perhaps she could feud with Beth, whenever she decides to return, since Natalya is busy with Tamina.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Well maybe if people didnt attack Orton for things creative tell him to do maybe i wouldnt be irational would i? "Oh he beats up a bunch of people wah wah" some obviously are new to wrestling or else they'd get its called storytelling


LOL, you can't beat em all.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> People are complaining about how it was set up. It would have been better if people were running into the ring to stop the carnage instead of waiting around to receive a RKO.


Pretty much this, also I'd rather they didn't use 2 of the 3 "credible" tag teams and used Curtis/Titus or any of the NXT guys instead.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL, you can't beat em all.


I just despair at people using things like a kayfabed interview to attack the guy when thats not a legit reason. If people have actual real reasons to put forth over their dislike fine but come on dude, that mag is clearly in character and people seem to not grasp this fact. And so what if he said was true there's far better things in real life to complain about than than a fake sport and a fake interview


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> And where the hell is Christian!!


It'll be soon (as in the next week or two). Christian was cleared to go at Royal Rumble but WWE held him back.

Christian is reportedly ready to return to the ring but WWE officials decided to keep him off the Royal Rumble pay-per-view.

Source: Wrestling Observer/Wrestle Newz

Personally, I think it was a mistake holding him back because if they don't have plans for him at Royal Rumble, they aren't going to find any at Smackdown. We really needed to see Michael Cole in the Royal Rumble over Christian?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I would honestly rather watch Barrett, Rhodes, Henry and Sheamus cut half an hour promo's each then the shit we've watched recently, or a 2 hour Christian promo lol. I'm sick of jobbers like The Carlito's, The Uso's, Drew, Zeke, Gabriel, Hunico etc.

Up until winning the Title the current World Champion was a jobber who's biggest claim to fame was that an announcer thought he was a nerd.

I bet I can predict Tuesdays tapings, i'll give it a shot...

Daniel Bryan comes out, talks shit about Big Show, Sheamus interrupts, says he won the Rumble. TEDDY LONG TIME PLAYA, TOOONITE WE GONE HAVE OURSELVS A TAG TEEM MAYTCH, MACK HENREH, DANIEL BRIIIN WILL TAKE ON TEH BIG SHOW AND TEH GREY WHY SHEYMAS IN A STEYT UP TAYG TEEM MAYTCH!

Jobber Match

Jobber Match

Wade Barrett & Randy Orton confrontation

Jobber Match

Cody Rhodes promo about restoring the IC Title

McIntyre being on his never ending last chance before getting fired

Silly Hornswoggle/Santino shit

Stupid Aksana/Teddy shit

Jobber Match

MAIN EVEYNT STREYT UP TAYG TEEM MAYTCH PLAYAS!


----------

